# Have betta in a 2.5 gallon tank, thinking of getting shrimp (plan on getting 5-10 gallon soon)



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

so, I was looking into getting a tank mate for my betta (male delta) in a 2.5-gallon tank, I'm not very experienced with fish so if you know good shrimp for betta then please help

The tank has:
-Filter
-heater
-bubbler
-fake plants
-plenty of crevices and places to hide


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Defthawk said:


> so, I was looking into getting a tank mate for my betta (male delta) in a 2.5-gallon tank, I'm not very experienced with fish so if you know good shrimp for betta then please help
> 
> The tank has:
> -Filter
> ...


Hi! Your tank seems very nice. Unfortunately, a 2.5 is not big enough for tank mates. A 5-10 may fit a snail, but you need more than 10 to get tank mates


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> Hi! Your tank seems very nice. Unfortunately, a 2.5 is not big enough for tank mates. A 5-10 may fit a snail, but you need more than 10 to get tank mates


so, what shrimp would work for a 5-10 gallon tank


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Defthawk said:


> so, what shrimp would work for a 5-10 gallon tank


Maybe 2 shrimp? I recommend using a bigger tank or getting snails. Contrary to popular belief, shrimp do not eat poop and a 5-10 gallon might accommodate a lot of poop and Ammonia. You'd have to change the water 1-2 times a week if you got shrimp too. Can I see a picture of your whole tank? Thanks.

P.S. It also depends on the betta. Some bettas will attack and eat shrimp, and some shrimp will tear betta fins. Bettas are less likely to disturb snails and snails will not harm bettas.


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

Heres the tank, sorry if its not a very high quality picture


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a really bad camera


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Defthawk said:


> Heres the tank, sorry if its not a very high quality picture
> View attachment 1024541


That's okay! Actually, you don't have enough hides, even for just a betta. If you can see your betta at a glance, you need more plants. Also check if that plant will rip fins (check by running stockings on top. if it catches, it will also catch fins). You will need more plants if you want shrimp.

This is not a big concern, but you might want to change the gravel for shrimp. They don't really do well with marbles. Shrimp prefer gravel that they can forage in.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love my 2.5 gallon tanks! I have a couple of blue Mystery Snails in one and Magenta in the other. But, MaGIC74 is correct: You need lots more planting. Shrimp are extremely vulnerable when they are molting and need places where the carapace can harden that the Betta can't reach. It can take a couple of days. In addition, Betta need lots of cover and shade or they can become stressed and resort to self-mutilation in the form of fin biting.

A good rule of thumb is 75% planted to successfully keep tank mates, especially shrimp, with Betta. You want to have lights of sight and chase minimized.

But before you do anything, shrimp must have a well-mature tank that is at least a couple of months past a successful cycle. While fish can withstand a small amount of Ammonia, even .25 ppm can compromise a shrimp's health and lead to death. Here's how to cycle your tank CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial

Once that is taken care of, you can have 5-10 shrimp in a 2.5 with a Betta. This is because their bioload is so tiny. Most shrimpers advise 10-15 per gallon in shrimp-only tanks. With tank mates, not so much. I'd start with three or four Ghost Shrimp to make sure your boy can handle tank mates. Do not get just one. What many do not realize is shrimp need four or five of their own kind in a tank with predators.

BTW, the only tank mates suitable for a 2.5 are shrimp or snails; no other fish.


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the help, I really appreciate it, I have a few questions though, first: what is Ammonia, second: does a cycle mean no tank cleaning? third: I might have a plant, not sure if it would work, ill post a picture


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ammonia is toxic and created by build up of waste. It is detected with the use of a test kit API Freshwater Aquarium Master Test Kit, 800 count - Chewy.com. It is removed through water changes. Most pet stores will test for free.

A cycle does _not_ mean no tank cleaning. A 2.5 should with just a Betta needs two half-gallon water changes and substrate vacuuming per week. Once cycled, one half-gallon is fine. But water still should be tested once a week to make sure Ammonia and Nitrites (another toxic substance) are 0 ppm.

Plants would look good planted as a bunch.


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Ammonia is toxic and created by build up of waste. It is detected with the use of a test kit API Freshwater Aquarium Master Test Kit, 800 count - Chewy.com. It is removed through water changes. Most pet stores will test for free.
> 
> A cycle does _not_ mean no tank cleaning. A 2.5 should with just a Betta needs two half-gallon water changes and substrate vacuuming per week. Once cycled, one half-gallon is fine. But water still should be tested once a week to make sure Ammonia and Nitrites (another toxic substance) are 0 ppm.
> 
> Plants would look good planted as a bunch.


Thanks, do you think that would be enough plants?, also I was thinking of either red cherry shrimp or ghost shrimp which do you recommend and how many?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, not enough plants. 75% is recommended but 50% will do in a pinch. If your tank is new there's a good chance the shrimp will die.


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> No, not enough plants. 75% is recommended but 50% will do in a pinch. If your tank is new there's a good chance the shrimp will die.


ok, so I've had my tank since September and if I get more plants shrimp could work, (I plan on doing both) once I do that what shrimp would you recommend and how many


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Take a water sample to the pet store and ask them to check parameters. Do this before the next water change so you will get a more accurate reading. Ask them for the numbers; not whether it reads safe. That's because what is "safe" for fish is not necessarily safe for inverts.

When you get more plants post another photo. I know you don't want those shrimp to become a snack for your Betta. 

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Take a water sample to the pet store and ask them to check parameters. Do this before the next water change so you will get a more accurate reading. Ask them for the numbers; not whether it reads safe. That's because what is "safe" for fish is not necessarily safe for inverts.
> 
> When you get more plants post another photo. I know you don't want those shrimp to become a snack for your Betta.
> 
> Enjoy the journey!


I will do so, thanks


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

So, I have a male delta betta in a 2.5-gallon tank, and I want to get him a friend, another fish probably isn't the best option, 

Filtered
Heated
Bubbles

please help, I don't know much about this


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I love my 2.5 gallon tanks! I have a couple of blue Mystery Snails in one and Magenta in the other. But, MaGIC74 is correct: You need lots more planting. Shrimp are extremely vulnerable when they are molting and need places where the carapace can harden that the Betta can't reach. It can take a couple of days. In addition, Betta need lots of cover and shade or they can become stressed and resort to self-mutilation in the form of fin biting.
> 
> A good rule of thumb is 75% planted to successfully keep tank mates, especially shrimp, with Betta. You want to have lights of sight and chase minimized.
> 
> ...


Oh! I always thought shrimp had bigger bioloads and needed bigger tanks with bettas. So sorry for the misinformation, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Defthawk said:


> So, I have a male delta betta in a 2.5-gallon tank, and I want to get him a friend, another fish probably isn't the best option,
> 
> Filtered
> Heated
> ...


You're right! Fish is not a good option. You mentioned you wanted shrimp in your other post, right? Like RusselTheShihTzu said there, you can get shrimp as long as you're careful. You can also get him a snail friend


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mystery Snails come in several lovely colors: Blue, Ivory, Magenta, Purple. I have them in my 2.5 tanks.


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

MaGiC74 said:


> You're right! Fish is not a good option. You mentioned you wanted shrimp in your other post, right? Like RusselTheShihTzu said there, you can get shrimp as long as you're careful. You can also get him a snail friend


so, I don't have enough hiding spots and plants for a shrimp, so i was thinking a mystery snail (only 1), do you think that would work?


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Mystery Snails come in several lovely colors: Blue, Ivory, Magenta, Purple. I have them in my 2.5 tanks.
> [/QUOTdo you think one would work with a betta in a 2.5?


do you think one would work with a betta in a 2.5 gallon fish tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

MaGiC74 said:


> Oh! I always thought shrimp had bigger bioloads and needed bigger tanks with bettas. So sorry for the misinformation, thanks for clearing that up!


There's not enough band with (or whatever it's called) to list all of the things I thought I knew about fish and discovered I didn't!


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Defthawk said:


> do you think one would work with a betta in a 2.5 gallon fish tank?


Yes, they don't need to live in groups are really docile. Plus they double as a tank clean-up crew (thought its only one snail haha)


----------



## Defthawk (Dec 14, 2020)

well thanks for the advice


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One would be great.


----------

